# Nationwide Canned Tuna Recalls-Substandard Seals on 5oz Cans



## ironhorse07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum.

Just got this today:

Date: March 8, 2013                                                                                                                                                                                                   Response Phone: 651-6443

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Response Fax:     651-6431

*Subject:  Nationwide Canned Tuna Recalls-Substandard Seals on 5oz Cans*

A voluntary recall has been issued on specific codes of 5-ounce Chunk White Albacore and Chunk Light Tuna products.  Specific can lots branded *Brunswick, Bumble Bee, and Chicken of the Sea *are included in this voluntary recall

The recall has been issued because the products do not meet the company’s standards for seal tightness. Loose seals or seams could result in product contamination by spoilage organisms or pathogens and lead to illness if consumed. There have been no reports to date of any illness associated with these products.

Products subject to recall follow:

*Brunswick Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 48 Count Case (Case UPC 6661332803)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

6661332803

3018SB1CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

6661332803

3018SB2CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 48 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000020)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866203

3016SBCCLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBDCLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBECLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3017SB1CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB3CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB4CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB5CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB6CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3018SB2CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SB4CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SB5CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBACLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBBCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBCCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBDCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBECLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Vegetable Oil – 48 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000021)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866213

3016SACCLH

Best By Jan 16 2016

866213

3016SADCLH

Best By Jan 16 2016

866213

3016SAECLH

Best By Jan 16 2016

866213

3016SAFCLH

Best By Jan 16 2016

866213

3018SAFCLH

Best By Jan 18 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 24 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000025)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866253

3017SA1CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SA2CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SA3CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SADCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SAECKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SAFCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 6 Count Case of 4-Pack Cluster (Case UPC 8660000736)*


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000736

866203

3017SBACLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBBCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBCCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBDCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBECLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 6 Count Case of 8-Pack Cluster (Case UPC 8660000775)*


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000776

866253

3017SABCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SADCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 6 Count Case of 8-Pack Cluster (Case UPCS 8660000776)*


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000776

866253

3017SA3CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SA4CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SA5CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SAACKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SACCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SB2CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 24 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000990)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866203

3014SAECLP

Best By Jan 14 2016

866203

3016SB1CLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SB2CLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

 *Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 48 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000020)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

66203

3015SA1CLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SA2CLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SA3CLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SA4CLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SA5CLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SAACLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SABCLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SACCLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SADCLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3015SAECLP

Best By Jan 15 2016

866203

3016SB2CLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SB3CLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SB4CLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBACLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBBCLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBCCLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBDCLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3016SBECLP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866203

3017SB1CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB3CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB4CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB5CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3017SB6CLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866203

3018SB2CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SB4CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SB5CLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBACLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBBCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBCCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBDCLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

866203

3018SBECLP

Best By Jan 18 2016

 *Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Vegetable Oil – 48 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000021)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866213

3016SA1CLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SA5CLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SAACLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SABCLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SACCLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SADCLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SAECLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3016SAFCLH

Best By Jan 16 2018

866213

3018SAFCLH

Best By Jan 18 2018

 *Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 24 Count Case (Case UPC 8660000025)*


*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

866253

3016SA2CKP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866253

3016SA3CKP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866253

3016SA4CKP

Best By Jan 16 2016

866253

3017SA1CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SA2CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SA3CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SADCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SAECKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

866253

3017SAFCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

 *Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk Light Tuna in Water – 6 Count Case of 4-Pack Cluster (Case UPC 8660000736)*


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000736

866203

3017SBACLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBBCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBCCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBDCLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000736

866203

3017SBECLP

Best By Jan 17 2016

 *Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 6 Count Case of 8-Pack Cluster (Case UPC 8660000775) *


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000775

866253

3017SABCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000775

866253

3017SADCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

*Bumble Bee Brand 5oz Chunk White Albacore in Water – 6 Count Case of 8-Pack Cluster (Case UPCS 8660000776)*


*Cluster Pack UPC*

*Can Label UPC*

*Can Lot Code*

*Can Best Buy Code*

8660000776

866253

3017SA3CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SA4CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SA5CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SAACKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SACCKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

8660000776

866253

3017SB2CKP

Best By Jan 17 2016

These products were distributed for retail sale nationwide between January 17, 2013 and March 6, 2013.

Consumers who have purchased the recalled products should discard them by disposing in the garbage. Consumers should also direct any questions on the recall or reimbursement by contacting the 24-hour dedicated recall line at (888) 820-1947.

These products were distributed for retail sale nationwide between January 17, 2013 and February 28, 2013.

Consumers who have purchased the recalled products should discard the product by disposing in the garbage.

For any questions concerning this voluntary recall or reimbursement, consumers can contact Bumble Bee Consumer Affairs 24 hours a day at (800) 800-8572.

*Chicken of the Sea 5-Ounce Chunk Light Tuna in Oil*
Chicken of the Sea Brand 5-ounce chunk light tuna in oil sold at retail nationwide in single cans between January 23, 2013 and March 6, 2013.

The UPC code is 0 48000 00195 5 and the Best By date is 01/15/17. The product lot codes that are part of this voluntary recall include:


*CODE*

*BEST BY DATE*

3015CB1CLH

01/15/17

3015CB2CLH

01/15/17

3015CB3CLH

01/15/17

3015CB4CLH

01/15/17

3015CBACLH

01/15/17



*CODE*

*BEST BY DATE*

3015CBBCLH

01/15/17

3015CBCCLH

01/15/17

3015CBDCLH

01/15/17

3015CBECLH

01/15/17

*Chicken of the Sea 5-Ounce Chunk White Albacore Tuna*
Chicken of the Sea Brand 5-ounce chunk white albacore tuna in water sold at retail nationwide in single cans between February 4, 2013 and February 27, 2013.

The UPC code is 0 48000 03355 0. The Best By date is 01/18/17. The product lot codes that are part of this voluntary recall include:


*LOT CODE*

*BEST BY DATE*

3018CA2CKP

01/18/17

3018CA3CKP

01/18/17

3018CA4CKP

01/18/17

3018CAACKP

01/18/17

3018CABCKP

01/18/17



*LOT CODE*

*BEST BY DATE*

3018CACCKP

01/18/17

3018CAECKP

01/18/17

3018CB3CKP

01/18/17

3018CADCKP

01/18/17

 Consumers looking for additional information can call our 24-hour Recall Information line at 1-800-597-5898.


----------

